# Combinado Philco



## marianonardi (Dic 17, 2017)

Hola a todos, estoy restaurando un equipo valvular combinado Philco, relativamente moderno en el diseno del mueble y estereo. Lo primero que hice fue reemplazar todos los capacitors de cera que encontre y medir todas las resistencias entre las cuales, para mi sorpresa, no encontre ninguna fuera de valor. La radio una no esta funcionando, pero dudo que en algun momento funcione ya que tiene dos bobinas recubiertas de un material tipo cera y estan en un estado deplorable e irrecuperable, al margen de esto, la idea principal de recuperar el equipo, es el amplificador para utilizarlo con la bandeja que viene o bien alguna entrada externa.

El amplificador en cambio arranco inmediatamente pero jugando un poco con el balance note que si bien salia por ambos parlantes, estaba usando solamente el canal Izquierdo, revisando el equipo en detalle note dos cosas que me parecieron raras:

1.- Los dos secundarios de los transformadores de salida estaban en "serie" con uno de los canales conectado al punto medio, mientra que un extremo de la serie estaba conetado al segundo parlante y el otro a masa.

2.- El potenciomentro de volumen en vez de estar conectado a tierra para el cero, esta conectado a la realimentacion que viene de los parlantes a travez de una resistencia en serie con otra resistencia y un capacitor en paralelo.

Como prueba, conecte el punto comun de la serie de los transformadores a masa y en cada extremo un canal, la buena noticia es que ahora funciona en estereo, la mala es que que tiene un acople fuerte en un canal cada vez que bajo el volumen. El amplificador utiliza una 6au6 como pre y una 6aq5 como valvula de salida y es single-ended. Aun estoy "levantando" el circuito ya que no pude conseguir nada en internet para poder compartirlo aca.

Alguna sugerencia o comentario de por que frente a dos circuitos identicos uno acopla y el otro no? 

Bueno, adjunto el circuito (solo del amplificador) aun me falta revisarlo de nuevo para ver que la transcripcion este bien



1.- Los +B pueden no coincidir en numero (de acuerdo a tensiones de mayor a menor, despues los mido y actualizo.

2.- Los parlantes muestran la conexion original


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 17, 2017)

Los capacitores que has cambiado no son de cera , son de papel (dieléctrico), y  la cera a la que haces referencia, es parafina, que se impregna exteriormente para protegerlos de la humedad  .-

El circuito tiene 2 errores a simple vista: (pueden haber más)

1) Faltan las polarizaciones de cátodo de las 6AU6.-

2) Los capacitores de 2,2 nF de las 6AQ5 tienen que estar conectados entre placa y tierra.-

 Tu has dicho que habías notado que el canal derecho no funcionaba (porque solo funcionaba el izquierdo y escuchabas ambos canales por efecto del control de balance), entonces debes hacer el circuito tal cual como estaba antes, y luego ver donde está el problema, la conexión que muestras del secundario del transformador de salida derecho* está mal !!!*, lo has conectado en serie con el secundario del transformador de salida izquierdo y cierras el circuito a través del parlante derecho, quedando a su vez ambos secundarios conectados en paralelo.-
Si el canal derecho no funciona, entonces escuchas el parlante del canal derecho por intermedio del secundario del izquierdo (pero mal), y si el canal derecho funciona o funciona mal, se mezcla las señales, las realimentaciones, y ahí el acoplo o aullido, todo un despropósito.-
Conecta todo como estaba antes, y transcribe el circuito como corresponde  .

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 

PD : las conexiones de los secundarios de los transformadores de salida deben ser independientes, si bien uno de los terminales de cada secundario debe ser conectado a tierra, si así lo hiciste, está bien, pero si hay un canal  que acopla  o aúlla (oscilación), debes intercambiar en el secundario de ese canal la conexión de realimentación al otro terminal donde estaba conectado a tierra, y el terminal donde estaba conectada la realimentación, lo conectas a tierra .


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 17, 2017)

Hola Rorschach, muchas gracias por la respuesta! 

1.- Es correcto, recien revise el manuscrito vs el diagrama "digitalizado" y esta mal, lo voy a revisar todo contra el esquema original

2.- Lo voy a revisar a ver si por ahi copie mal el circuito, me llamo la atencion cuando lo puse la verdad

3.- La conexion de los transformadores en el diagrama es exactamente como me llego el equipo y no me cerraba por ningun lado. yo los separe y puse uno de los extremos "a tierra" y ahi empezaron los aullidos. Voy a probar como indica "dar vuelta" los cables del secundario.

Pregunta, usar la realimentacion como "cero" del control de volumen, es normal? nunca antes lo habia visto....

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 17, 2017)

Se puede identificar que modelo de Philco es? solía esta en la parte de atras, en la tapa central la mayoria de las veces


----------



## marianonardi (Dic 17, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Se puede identificar que modelo de Philco es? solía esta en la parte de atras, en la tapa central la mayoria de las veces



Hola Pandacba, No tengo el mueble conmigo, solo el chasis de la fuente y el chasis del amplificador / radio. 

Gracias!



Hola Rorschach, Inverti el secundario del canal Izq y Magia! se fue el acople. De paso revise y corregi el diagrama, aca esta el corregido:



Confirmado, los capacitores de 2,2nF estan conectados a +B2

Por que razon al dar vuelta el secundario se soluciono la realimentacion? no deberia dar exactamente lo mismo que punta del bobinado se toma? (evidentemente no). 

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 6, 2018)

marianonardi dijo:


> Hola Rorschach, Inverti el secundario del canal Izq y Magia! se fue el acople.
> 
> Por que razon al dar vuelta el secundario se soluciono la realimentacion? no deberia dar exactamente lo mismo que punta del bobinado se toma? (evidentemente no).
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda!



Disculpas por el tiempo que tardé en responderte, pero recién ahora lo he visto  !

Para disminuir la distorsión se emplea la realimentación negativa (NFB), y significa aplicar una porción de la señal de salida a la entrada, y estar en contrafase respecto de esta última, si inviertes las conexiones del secundario del transformador de salida, aplicas la señal en fase (realimentación positiva), aumentando la distorsión original, generando oscilaciones tipo motor-home (tableteo), y/o aullidos, acoples, etc., etc.  .-

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------

